# Testosterone as antidepressant



## minotaur (Feb 7, 2015)

What do you think about the testosterone with TRT dosages as an effective and outstanding antidepressant, muscle preserver and anti-fat gainer? The test as long as other AAS are known to build the levels of neurotransmitters in the brain up (dopamine, NA, 5-ht, endorphines...) and make the sense of well-being and controll over user's life (that is not only a 'sense' but simply a FACT !)

Taken with AI to comabat most of the possible sides... Are there any cons if someone doesn't want to bulk the meat more and more (as the cycle will allow him to bulk only to some limit but possibly will stop him from losing it)?

Would there be any traps in such a regard? This is a VERY HOPEFUL IDEA for a mass of men that convensional antisepressants are simply ineffective. This may be a chance for them to start a NEW brave and attractive life !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2015)

test raise my mood 100% the rest of the question i dont have a clue what your asking


----------



## Yaya (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree with bundy

I have been off for over a month and I get depressed easily but I also haven't been to the gym much....

Also, my wife looks like AL from home improvement


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2015)

a good bj always helps too


----------



## bvs (Feb 7, 2015)

test made a huge improvement on my depression and anxiety


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree test can improve your mood but everyones different and this will be dosage dependent for everyone...some people get more anxious and irritated if Test is run too high for too long, others don't. I'm cruising at 250 which has improved my mood a lot, when I bumped it to 500 it made my mood spike too but the key is keeping ur blood levels stable so it doesn't fluctuate and don't run it too high for too long..do more frequent injections in smaller amounts. But test is no magic cure for depression?..could definitely help imo

As for the ai (aromasin) yeah I always use an ai and yes you can over do it..drying your joints and messing up your mood. The ai dosage will depend on your test dosage, its all logical..aromasin is strong u don't need much I lowered mine to about 1-2 times a weeg at like 12.5mg or so (sometimes less). helps keep the aromatization down and water retention off..also helps with skin.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2015)

I think taking TRT doses of testosterone for the same of depression and fat burning is a poor choice.


----------



## mickems (Feb 7, 2015)

testosterone may only help with the symptoms of depression. you need to find out what is causing the depression and deal with that before covering it up.


----------



## minotaur (Feb 7, 2015)

Would it be safe to run trt test doses for mood improvement and motivation on and on? 
Antidepressants also don't cure the causes of depression. It may be impossible to solve them out completely. The results of antidepressants disappear when you stop taking them and they are not too amazing and reliable. Taking drugs (narcotics) ruins your life (makes you out of control over your life) and run you out of the money. So the solution I'm looking for is to find a "close-to-perfect" and potent antidepressant that will make my life stable and the quality improve significantly. I've been abusing drugs for some years. I can see in AAS perfect tools to regenerate, "rebuild" and cure for my mind. I don't see anything better than this. But I consider how safe/dangerous  is it to continue running the test on and on but carefully with the lowest effective doses like for the TRT? Most of the sides are existent due to the aromatization so I would prefer to take the AI along with the test. What are your opinions?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 7, 2015)

The ONE thing that gave me a good mood and made me less depressed was HCG! 

Test was ok, for a time, BUT HCG gave me the mood enhancement and helped ease my mind and stuff of that sort

Test is a short term answer, IF one is depressed they need to seek out help and get their mind right with the correct meds.....


----------



## Chicago712 (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been scripted pretty much every anti depressant / bI polar med...

Finnnnnnallly got my test lvls cheked and since I got it done and got on test my mood has been amazing


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 16, 2015)

trt improves my mood


----------



## Chicago712 (Feb 16, 2015)

Also... not all people who suffer from depression can fix it without long time medication....

Sometimes its more than situational depression and it's actually a brain chemistry issue, or in my case a low t issue


----------



## Rip (Feb 16, 2015)

What dose do you take and do you include AIs? 
I'm on 180mg right now and I stopped taking anastrozole. 
It doesn't do anything for my mood, but maybe I'm on the wrong dose. 
I've been on TRT for about 6 or 7 years. 



Chicago712 said:


> I've been scripted pretty much every anti depressant / bI polar med...
> 
> Finnnnnnallly got my test lvls cheked and since I got it done and got on test my mood has been amazing


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 16, 2015)

200 mg test 20 mg lexapro 45 mg mirtazipine 2 mg klonipin


----------



## Rip (Feb 17, 2015)

Do you take an AI with it? 
I take Prozac too. 
I was taking buspirone to counteract the sexual side-effects of SSRIs. It has been documented that it works.
I started to get a lump under my nipple and after looking it up on the internet, I discovered that it can cause hyperprolactinemia. 
I stopped taking it. The lump isn't visible, but I can feel it. 
I switched to the brand name of Prozac and discovered that it doesn't affect me sexually like the generic, so I don't need anything to counteract it.


----------



## Rip (Feb 18, 2015)

nobody answered
 I started  taking .5mg twice per week. 
I hope it helps helps. I sure could use some feedback. Thanks


----------



## Noc89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Testosterone both did and did not help with my depression.  Since mine was caused by years of hard work and devotion to bodybuilding giving no results in return, the test gave me hope that I could finally get what I deserve.  But that was short lived, as I realized several good years of my prime were wasted by only being spent dedicated to my progress just to have to basically start all over again due to the depression lowering my T super low and causing me to lose all the muscle I built.  Injecting testosterone at any dose, high or low, gives me no improvement in well-being.  Even when I balance it with an AI tapering up and down the quantities to find the perfect homeostasis for me.  But when I does high on T, I just get a bit of hopefulness thinking that it might help me move forward.  But when it doesn't, the crashing comes back.

I tried SSRI's, but they didn't do much and I didn't want to up the dose on them because of side effects.  Meditation is difficult and unsuccessful for my permanently haunted mind.  So, I tried Wellbutrin.  That actually keeps me a bit more level than most other things and helps me to cope when I'm feeling like a breakdown is coming.  With Wellbutrin I can get through the day a bit easier than anything else I've tried, and there are no side effects to notice.  But, the bottom line is we will never truly be happy or healthy until we can somehow fix the headcase.


----------



## shenky (Feb 20, 2015)

A trt dose for a TRT patient will cause a huge increase in mood and mental focus, but if you already have normal test levels, it obvoously wont do much of anything. Now, maybe at a dose of 250mg or more, you would see a difference. Test at that range will definitely make life feel differently, ime


----------



## Rip (Feb 20, 2015)

WELLBUTRIN makes me irritable, hyper, worried, and negative.  Prozac (brand name) helps without the side effects of other SSRIs



Noc89 said:


> Testosterone both did and did not help with my depression.  Since mine was caused by years of hard work and devotion to bodybuilding giving no results in return, the test gave me hope that I could finally get what I deserve.  But that was short lived, as I realized several good years of my prime were wasted by only being spent dedicated to my progress just to have to basically start all over again due to the depression lowering my T super low and causing me to lose all the muscle I built.  Injecting testosterone at any dose, high or low, gives me no improvement in well-being.  Even when I balance it with an AI tapering up and down the quantities to find the perfect homeostasis for me.  But when I does high on T, I just get a bit of hopefulness thinking that it might help me move forward.  But when it doesn't, the crashing comes back.
> 
> I tried SSRI's, but they didn't do much and I didn't want to up the dose on them because of side effects.  Meditation is difficult and unsuccessful for my permanently haunted mind.  So, I tried Wellbutrin.  That actually keeps me a bit more level than most other things and helps me to cope when I'm feeling like a breakdown is coming.  With Wellbutrin I can get through the day a bit easier than anything else I've tried, and there are no side effects to notice.  But, the bottom line is we will never truly be happy or healthy until we can somehow fix the headcase.


----------



## Rip (Feb 20, 2015)

at 200 or 250, would you use AI? 
My primary is totally against it, but a Urologist I've gone to will prescribe them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2015)

Rip said:


> at 200 or 250, would you use AI?
> My primary is totally against it, but a Urologist I've gone to will prescribe them.


Like most things, it depends. doctors don't prescribe unnecessary drugs. If your blood work indicated e2 was elevated yes. If not then of course no.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 22, 2015)

minotaur said:


> What do you think about the testosterone with TRT dosages as an effective and outstanding antidepressant, muscle preserver and anti-fat gainer? The test as long as other AAS are known to build the levels of neurotransmitters in the brain up (dopamine, NA, 5-ht, endorphines...) and make the sense of well-being and controll over user's life (that is not only a 'sense' but simply a FACT !)
> 
> Taken with AI to comabat most of the possible sides... Are there any cons if someone doesn't want to bulk the meat more and more (as the cycle will allow him to bulk only to some limit but possibly will stop him from losing it)?
> 
> Would there be any traps in such a regard? This is a VERY HOPEFUL IDEA for a mass of men that convensional antisepressants are simply ineffective. This may be a chance for them to start a NEW brave and attractive life !



I studied the effects of steroid deficiencies in the relation to chronic illness while in school and found a huge connection.... for some reason, our current docs arent looking at T (or any steroid defect) as a possible culprit to treat depression... 

As for my experience, I had a jar of 100mg of test cream given to me when my father in law got bumped up in his HRT program and I felt truly AMAZING... I have been researching ever since only to find study after study promoting the many positives/potentials of testosterone therapy yet the modern medical field thinks T is from the antichrist... I dont get it. Yet, its par for the course... I am however, not surprised...


----------



## automatondan (Feb 22, 2015)

minotaur said:


> What do you think about the testosterone with TRT dosages as an effective and outstanding antidepressant, muscle preserver and anti-fat gainer? The test as long as other AAS are known to build the levels of neurotransmitters in the brain up (dopamine, NA, 5-ht, endorphines...) and make the sense of well-being and controll over user's life (that is not only a 'sense' but simply a FACT !)
> 
> Taken with AI to comabat most of the possible sides... Are there any cons if someone doesn't want to bulk the meat more and more (as the cycle will allow him to bulk only to some limit but possibly will stop him from losing it)?
> 
> Would there be any traps in such a regard? This is a VERY HOPEFUL IDEA for a mass of men that convensional antisepressants are simply ineffective. This may be a chance for them to start a NEW brave and attractive life !



btw.... from what I know, estrogen is actually essential when it comes to overall homeostasis and regulation of mood as well as muscle growth.... without estrogen, you would actually feel depressed, have aching joints, and have limited gains... (although, just the opposite can have mostly the same effects...)  I think what you are looking for when done properly is a GOOD hrt doctor that *actually* has your well-being as their main goal... If you keep the test levels low enough and you get your bloods done regularly, you should have nothing to worry about and your mood would no doubt, improve, im sure...


----------



## minotaur (Mar 11, 2015)

Rip - have you ever tried the selegiline? Or maybe a combo of selegiline/wellbutrin with ssri?
If you live in the US and everything failed maybe you should thake the advantage over trying adderal or dexedrine? In europe there's no such benefits (mean legal).


----------



## Steamboat (Mar 12, 2015)

Test is better than Prozac!


----------



## Pounds (Mar 13, 2015)

I was better as soon as doc wrote trt script


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 13, 2015)

obviously test is going to improve your mood and well being. your energy, all that. this is a main positive side effect and why lots of guys go on trt when they get older


----------



## MuscleMedHead (Mar 19, 2015)

Taking test for sure gives me a little more euphoric feeling consistently and makes me less depressed. The problem lies when you come of. That's saying if you come off hahaha. Pct is honestly ok with me, it's just that goddamn clomid... I will cry at everything for a month while on it.😆😆😆


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 20, 2015)

MuscleMedHead said:


> Taking test for sure gives me a little more euphoric feeling consistently and makes me less depressed. The problem lies when you come of. That's saying if you come off hahaha. Pct is honestly ok with me, it's just that goddamn clomid... I will cry at everything for a month while on it.&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;



if its the clomid and u take the clomid everyday then how do u know its the clomid and not the PCT? Do u have days when u dont take the clomid and feel fine?


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 20, 2015)

minotaur said:


> What do you think about the testosterone with TRT dosages as an effective and outstanding antidepressant, muscle preserver and anti-fat gainer? The test as long as other AAS are known to build the levels of neurotransmitters in the brain up (dopamine, NA, 5-ht, endorphines...) and make the sense of well-being and controll over user's life (that is not only a 'sense' but simply a FACT !)
> 
> Taken with AI to comabat most of the possible sides... Are there any cons if someone doesn't want to bulk the meat more and more (as the cycle will allow him to bulk only to some limit but possibly will stop him from losing it)?
> 
> Would there be any traps in such a regard? This is a VERY HOPEFUL IDEA for a mass of men that convensional antisepressants are simply ineffective. This may be a chance for them to start a NEW brave and attractive life !



How old are you? guys around here say its bad to go on trt too young, especially if not needed. I have access to deca and not NPP so i was thinking about possibly just going on trt after my next cycle since pct from deca is apparently terrible and i'd have low t for over 6 months


----------



## Rip (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Minotaur. At the moment, my primary concern is the lumps and the soreness under the nipples. It's not visible yet but I can feel it and I know it's not right. I started taking .5mg of anastrozole, twice/week. I had blood drawn a week ago. I'll be finding out what my E levels are soon. 
As far as the meds, wellbutrin makes me irritable and agitated and It does nothing for depression. Prozac helps. The problem with stuff like adderal or dexedrine is that it's an amphetamine and addiction runs in my family. I stay away from anything addictive. I have to take testosterone for hypogonadism. 
I did a low dose of tren a while ago, so I wonder if I stopped the caber too early. I'm just trying to figure out how to stop these sore lumps under the nipple. 
Thanks


minotaur said:


> Rip - have you ever tried the selegiline? Or maybe a combo of selegiline/wellbutrin with ssri?
> If you live in the US and everything failed maybe you should thake the advantage over trying adderal or dexedrine? In europe there's no such benefits (mean legal).


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Rip said:


> Thanks Minotaur. At the moment, my primary concern is the lumps and the soreness under the nipples. It's not visible yet but I can feel it and I know it's not right. I started taking .5mg of anastrozole, twice/week. I had blood drawn a week ago. I'll be finding out what my E levels are soon.
> As far as the meds, wellbutrin makes me irritable and agitated and It does nothing for depression. Prozac helps. The problem with stuff like adderal or dexedrine is that it's an amphetamine and addiction runs in my family. I stay away from anything addictive. I have to take testosterone for hypogonadism.
> I did a low dose of tren a while ago, so I wonder if I stopped the caber too early. I'm just trying to figure out how to stop these sore lumps under the nipple.
> Thanks



Have you tried SERM therapy? Raloxifene (Evista) or Nolvadex (tamoxifen).


----------



## Rip (Mar 23, 2015)

I take both. Ha. 



Steamboat said:


> Test is better than Prozac!


----------



## Rip (Mar 23, 2015)

I am already taking .5mg of anastrozole...If I was to take nolvadex, would you say to take them both. In the past, I took anastrozole twice/week and tamoxifen twice per week. That was a few years back. I was prescribed by a clinic in Florida. 
If so, what dose would I take, how often, and for how long? 
Thanks. 



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Have you tried SERM therapy? Raloxifene (Evista) or Nolvadex (tamoxifen).


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 24, 2015)

*all neuroactive steroids affect brain chemistry!! Testosterone is neuroactive!*


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 24, 2015)

The big difference i think is that u can stop an antidepressant anytime and it wont effect u for the rest of your life. I've been on almost all anti-depressants, ive even been on mood stabilizers and an anti-psychotic at one point and today i dont take anything and im fine. if u go on trt and find it doesn't work for u u may find u can never get off it i think...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rip said:


> I am already taking .5mg of anastrozole...If I was to take nolvadex, would you say to take them both. In the past, I took anastrozole twice/week and tamoxifen twice per week. That was a few years back. I was prescribed by a clinic in Florida.
> If so, what dose would I take, how often, and for how long?
> Thanks.



Anastrozole is working to keep your E2 in proper range and while in some cases it can help with gyno, as a course of treatment it's inferior to SERMs for gyno. If ralox do 30mg daily, 20mg daily for tamox, everyday until gone. It can take several months.


----------



## Rip (Mar 24, 2015)

I went on TRT because my bloodwork showed that my Testosterone levels were low enough. My Doctor diagnosed me with hypogonadism. I was bodybuilding naturally for many years, although I did take over-the-counter pro-hormones. I've been on it ever since. I do not think it helped with depression. it just helped to restore my levels of testosterone to normal or above normal. My avatar was taken before I went on TRT. I was 42 in that picture.


----------



## Rip (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Doc, 
Will I experience side-effects? Should I continue to take anastrozole, while taking tamoxifen? 
Thanks


DocDePanda187123 said:


> Anastrozole is working to keep your E2 in proper range and while in some cases it can help with gyno, as a course of treatment it's inferior to SERMs for gyno. If ralox do 30mg daily, 20mg daily for tamox, everyday until gone. It can take several months.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2015)

Rip said:


> Hi Doc,
> Will I experience side-effects? Should I continue to take anastrozole, while taking tamoxifen?
> Thanks



Answered the PM but SERMs are generally well tolerated and most won't get sides. Yes you should continue your anastrozole as you have been provided your labs show it's working at keeping E2 in line.


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't think TRT doses of testosterone would help someone with clinical depression unless they had low testosterone to begin with. In that case it should help some but I wouldn't count on it as a cure. If that were the case then anybody with normal testosterone levels would never get depressed.


----------

